# $10.00 off your next exchange



## Platinum Interchange (Feb 23, 2011)

Platinum Interchange understands how important our members’ vacations are & the special memories that are created. We would love to hear your positive experiences with Platinum Interchange & to show you how much we are striving to assist you create more happy memories, the first 10 people to post a positive experience using Platinum Interchange will receive $10.00 off your next exchange or rental.
 :whoopie:


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 23, 2011)

*Aquamarine Villas*

We needed a specific week/date to "piggyback" with another week we had reserved.  The reserved week was at a timeshare we own.  Called P.l. and told them what, and when we need.  Told them that we would like to go back to Aquamarine Villas, in Oceanside, CA.

BINGO !!!  Received confirmed reservations within a day.  Actually, I (now) think it was within a couple of hours of my contacting them.

How's that for "FAST" ???!!!  (LOL)

Tony


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2011)

I have only had one interaction with Platinum Interchange.  It was wonderful.  I dealt with a gal at our home resort of San Diego Country Estates.  She was able to bank our weeks there and turn around and exchange them for two consecutive weeks in Santa Fe, NM.  She even managed to bank our weeks over a holiday period in order to avoid the upgrade fee for our dates in Santa Fe.  I was totally satisfied and plan to use Platimun Interchange again.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Feb 23, 2011)

*$10.00 Off*

Thank you so much Tony and Luanne. Tony's account has been noted with the $10.00 off his next exchange or rental. Luanne, please contact me so I can note your account.

Thank you!
Sandra
1-800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2011)

Sandra, trying to call but it appears you guys are quite busy.  Is there some other way I can provide you with what you need?


----------



## eal (Feb 23, 2011)

I promised my daughter and her partner a week's vacation that she could drive to (from Victoria BC) and Platinum came up with a unit at Embarcadero (Newport OR) on pretty short notice.  They had a fabulous time and are now youthful timeshare addicts!  Thanks Platinum - and the AWay list is fabulous too!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Feb 23, 2011)

*800-854-2324*

Hello Luanne,

The phone lines have been busy, but you can get a hold of me by calling 1-800-854-2324 and dial ext 102 during the greeting.

Thank you!
Sandra


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much eal. 
Please contact me, so I can note in your account that you are getting $10.00off your next reservation.

Thank you!
Sandra
reservations@platinuminterchange.com
1-800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Sandra!


----------



## 2snowbirds (Feb 24, 2011)

*Wonderful week in Molokai*

Last winter we spent four back-to-back weeks in Hawaii - all on different islands.  Platinum Interchange was able to secure our exchange on Molokai instantly.  We received great service and had a wonderful vacation.  We are hoping to exchange two weeks with Platinum next winter on Oahu.  I have our request in and my fingers crossed!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Feb 24, 2011)

*$10.00 Off*

Thank you so much 2snowbirds. 
Please contact me, so I can note in your account that you are getting $10.00off your next reservation.

Thank you!
Sandra
reservations@platinuminterchange.com
1-800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

I hadn't planned on exchanging for a while but I was looking into the different exchange company's.
After my second timeshare purchase closed, I learned I had an extra week on the new account,
that I wouldn't be able to use. I emailed Sandra late in the day and she emailed me back to contact Mike the next day, a Saturday.
Mike was great, answered all my questions and I deposited my week right over the phone.
He said my deposit also qualified for the 2 for 1 special so my one week deposit gave me 2 weeks.  The deposits are good for 2 years. I know I'll use one in 2013 and I'll be keeping my eye on the A-Way list for next year on the other one.
Thanks Platinum!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 16, 2011)

We just enjoyed our 2 weeks in Kauai at Pono Kai, as per the previous thread, and in April we stayed in San Antonio at Eckhert Place, with PI, a very comfortable place and in a good location to explore the area. It is in a northwestern residential area,and much more like being a resident rather than at a resort...which we like.   Beautiful pool area. 

 We are looking forward to more PI exchanges.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Jeff and Joan! We are happy to assist with your exchanges! Happy Vacationing!


----------



## zzcn69 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Another gold star for Platinum*

We wanted to spend 2 weeks in Hawaii this year and had one week scheduled on Kauii. We wanted a new island for the second week and decided Molokai would be a different experience. Platinum was able to fill our request immediately. Thanks Platinum. Just checked the Away list and there are a lot of units on Molokai sitting there. To my knowledge, RCI has no TS on Molokai.


----------

